# Need help with PSE Nova draw length adjustment...



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

depends on the cam,in 2000 im thinking it may have been an arson cam if it is you can change a module to shorten it an inch.look on the cam and see if there are two small allen head bolts if si it has modules if not you only have the post adjustments.


----------



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

It does not have modules and I think I am SOL. I was hoping there was a cable twisting trick or something I did not know about.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

you cant get that much by twisting,if you twist up the string on both ends you may get half inch,but probably not even that.


----------



## Dr. Vette (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if your 2000 model is any different than mine, which is a 2001 model. I don't think it is. I brought mine to the local PSE dealer, and they changed a module to shorten it by over an inch. It won't take them long to do. I'd look up your nearest PSE dealer as they'll likely have the modules.

If I were at home I'd take a picture to show you mine. As is mentioned above, look at your wheel, and see if there are a couple of small Allen head screws in there.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

If it can be done changing a module is thebest way. Barring that you can just short-string it. Meaning put a 1" shorter string on. This isn't the best option as the bow will lose poundage and letoff. Pound for pound it will be slower as the cam will be under rotated and lose efficiency. While not the best it can be done. Depends on whether it has modules and of course there's always your pocket book to think of.

If it takes modules this would be the best route, and probably even cheaper than short stringing it. Modules only cost about $12.


----------

